# Robert S. Candlish on Christ’s intercession and limited atonement



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 5, 2020)

But his intercession is inseparably connected with his work of atonement — that work being the very ground of it, and the most essential ingredient in it. For the intercession of Christ is not a persuasive pleading upon his atonement, but the presenting of the atonement itself before God; — on which account these two, Christ’s work of intercession and his work of atonement, must be co-extensive; — for, if he intercede for some only of those for whom he died, he must have some additional plea to urge on their behalf, beyond the merit of his death. “I pray for them: for they are thine.” ...

For more, see Robert S. Candlish on Christ’s intercession and limited atonement.


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Oct 5, 2020)

Considering the nature his intercession is one of the things that led me to embrace definite atonement in my conversion from Arminianism.


----------

